# Want shop manual for YS-624T



## Northernwood

Hi, I'm new here. I aquired this blower a few years ago after my brother inlaw passed. It is in excellent shape. I just had to replace the drive belt yesterday. I know about the auger drive fluid, but what about the transmission? Where do you access it. Its' got to have gear oil, right? , All I really need is some pictures of the trany info. Thanks for any help.


----------



## motorhead64

Hi Northernwood
Welcome to the forum. Google your model number followed by PDF. There is a read only manual available on the manuals library site. Good luck. MH


----------



## Freezn

Welcome Northernwood. I have PDF files of the YS624 owners manual and service manual. Shoot me a PM with your email address and I'll send you both manuals.


----------



## Northernwood

*Manual*

Thanks for the quick response you two. I have them printed and bound. It's snowing now and expecting some more thru the weekend. Sunday tappering off and the temps expected to drop to -20 below by Monday sometime here in Fairbanks.


----------



## rickettyone

i could desparately use a service manual for a ys624T yamaha.... having some grinding somewhere in there before it "died" travelwise....any idea what to look for ?....thank you...ric


----------



## YSHSfan

rickettyone said:


> i could desparately use a service manual for a ys624T yamaha.... having some grinding somewhere in there before it "died" travelwise....any idea what to look for ?....thank you...ric


Welcome aboard......!

You can find some manuals on the following link (second post of that thread, PDF files)

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - Service Manuals - erased ?


----------



## Wildman672

Northernwood said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I aquired this blower a few years ago after my brother inlaw passed. It is in excellent shape. I just had to replace the drive belt yesterday. I know about the auger drive fluid, but what about the transmission? Where do you access it. Its' got to have gear oil, right? , All I really need is some pictures of the trany info. Thanks for any help.


Did you find the manuals?
I found a collection here. PDF files in a zipfile. 



http://jeffreyrichard.com/Yamaha%20Snowthrower%20Manuals%20%28YS828%20&%20YS624;%20Service%20&%20Owners%29.zip


----------



## Oneacer

This post is from 6 years ago ... he probably got it by now .... just sayin ...


----------



## thebead

Many MANY Thanks!
I’ve Snowblowed aLot for many years near 99701. 2 long driveways, one rather steep; one gravel, one paved.
Operate/maintain 2 MTD wheelers w/chains.
Had a big wet dump ~3 weeks ago and 1 was down. Borrowed a friend’s tracked Honda and decided it’s way past time to upgrade: Get 2 on tracks this summer; keep the MTD’s as backup (they’re both Hi-time & ~20 yrs. old).

5 days ago, I lucked into a Yamaha 828T in Excellent shape runs fine, everything works. Looks like it’s hardly been used; 80+% orig. paint inside the chute.
BUT it needs lots of TLC. Cables, shifter, throttle all Very stiff, shifter doesn’t work right, chute sqeeks loudly when turned, etc.
I searhed & searched for manuals: found owner’s but… 
There’s a well used paper SVC manual on Ebay… $79 + $16 ship… And a Supplement $92.50 -=>> YIKES!
Sincerely appreciate your recent post w/link to it ALL, zipped.
Thanks to you I’m certain this 828T will be in the family for a Very Loong Time!


----------



## Wildman672

Oneacer said:


> This post is from 6 years ago ... he probably got it by now .... just sayin ...


I know, but i was looking today, maybe more people do. Now they can use this link.


----------



## Wildman672

thebead said:


> Many MANY Thanks!
> I’ve Snowblowed aLot for many years near 99701. 2 long driveways, one rather steep; one gravel, one paved.
> Operate/maintain 2 MTD wheelers w/chains.
> Had a big wet dump ~3 weeks ago and 1 was down. Borrowed a friend’s tracked Honda and decided it’s way past time to upgrade: Get 2 on tracks this summer; keep the MTD’s as backup (they’re both Hi-time & ~20 yrs. old).
> 
> 5 days ago, I lucked into a Yamaha 828T in Excellent shape runs fine, everything works. Looks like it’s hardly been used; 80+% orig. paint inside the chute.
> BUT it needs lots of TLC. Cables, shifter, throttle all Very stiff, shifter doesn’t work right, chute sqeeks loudly when turned, etc.
> I searhed & searched for manuals: found owner’s but…
> There’s a well used paper SVC manual on Ebay… $79 + $16 ship… And a Supplement $92.50 -=>> YIKES!
> Sincerely appreciate your recent post w/link to it ALL, zipped.
> Thanks to you I’m certain this 828T will be in the family for a Very Loong Time!


You can also look here



https://www.cmsnl.com/yamaha-ys624t-snow-thrower-1988_model9436/partslist/


----------



## thebead

Thanks for the Links:
Got the manuals yesterday. Thanks Again!

The www.cmsnl.com (Netherlands) parts catalog is very user friendly but prices are, like, Crazy HIGH

For example 1 ea. 828T shear bolt from them is EU6.50 --> $7.82USD
1 ea. same part # from IMPEX JAPAN — online new genuine spare parts shop (Japan) is $1.54USD --> that's about a 500% Price Difference!

Further, I suspect shipping from Japan will be Cheaper than from anyplace in the EU ...

I haven't started Yamaha 828T TLC project, but I know I'll want some parts&spares. I'll know better when I get into it, but thanks to your Link, the handwriting is already on the wall.
I didn't want to start without the service manual and it was a PITA to find!
... 
I'm beginning to suspect the Yamaha snowblower parts & information problem is Why I got this 828T so Cheap


----------



## Wildman672

thebead said:


> Thanks for the Links:
> Got the manuals yesterday. Thanks Again!
> 
> The www.cmsnl.com (Netherlands) parts catalog is very user friendly but prices are, like, Crazy HIGH
> 
> For example 1 ea. 828T shear bolt from them is EU6.50 --> $7.82USD
> 1 ea. same part # from IMPEX JAPAN — online new genuine spare parts shop (Japan) is $1.54USD --> that's about a 500% Price Difference!
> 
> Further, I suspect shipping from Japan will be Cheaper than from anyplace in the EU ...
> 
> I haven't started Yamaha 828T TLC project, but I know I'll want some parts&spares. I'll know better when I get into it, but thanks to your Link, the handwriting is already on the wall.
> I didn't want to start without the service manual and it was a PITA to find!
> ...
> I'm beginning to suspect the Yamaha snowblower parts & information problem is Why I got this 828T so Cheap


Yes, it crazy prices on cmsnl. But i use the pictures from the catalog to see the parts and the order when fix the machine.
I was so lucky too have a box full of original spare parts to my ys624 when i bought it, new belts, wires, pull starter, bolts and screws, handles etc.
I Bought 4 shear bolts on amazon, have not recived it yet








Amazon.com: Set of 4 Snowblower Shear Pins & Nuts Replaces Husqvarna 531002513 & 506714001 Yamaha 7Y6-51647-01-00, 90185-06122-00 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Set of 4 Snowblower Shear Pins & Nuts Replaces Husqvarna 531002513 & 506714001 Yamaha 7Y6-51647-01-00, 90185-06122-00 : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## thebead

Yes said:


> Amazon.com: Set of 4 Snowblower Shear Pins & Nuts Replaces Husqvarna 531002513 & 506714001 Yamaha 7Y6-51647-01-00, 90185-06122-00 : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Set of 4 Snowblower Shear Pins & Nuts Replaces Husqvarna 531002513 & 506714001 Yamaha 7Y6-51647-01-00, 90185-06122-00 : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Yes, the cmsnl parts catalog is excellent. The clear diagrams help a lot.

Thanks for your 'Zon link: it provides Husky cross-reference #s
A few yrs ago, I searched for a shear-bolt/pin cross-reference chart; Makes sense it would be out there, But I never found one.
Using your 'Zon link's Huskvarna part#s, I found a good deal on eBay & ordered 2 packs. We seem to go through them fairly often.








Rotary Shear Bolt Shear Pin fit's some Husqvarna replaces 531002513 & 506714001 34761055412 | eBay


Pin & Nut replaces Husqvarna 531002513 & 506714001.



www.ebay.com





I learned the hard way about shear bolts: had to replace the bronze auger gearbox drive gear in one of the MTDs... Definitely Want to Avoid doing That Again!


----------

